# Grass seed test pots



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

I Am planting some biodegradable pots for plugs at a later date. I thought it would be fun to watch the progress over the next couple of months:

Rows are labeled on the bin. 1-5.

Row 1=Mazama with Milorganite 
Row 2=Bewitched with Milorganite 
Row 3= Award with Milorganite 
Row 4 Mazama, Bewitched, Award, Grand Slam GLD PRG with Milorganite 
Row 5= same as row 4 except NO Milorganite

Seed was planted in tree and shrub soil. Temp today is 68 degrees in west Michigan. Let's see if Milorganite has any effect on the mix.



Rows are right to left 1-5


----------



## Muddysneakers77 (Nov 3, 2018)

Looking forward to the results.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Day 7 and no sprouts. It has been wet, cloudy and cool here in West Michigan.



Things are supposed to warm up here next week. Should get things going.


----------



## trick (Oct 23, 2018)

My *** cups took 14 days to show anything, a month later they are still less the an inch tall.


----------



## ThickAndGreen (Sep 8, 2017)

trick said:


> My *** cups took 14 days to show anything, a month later they are still less the an inch tall.


Same except mine is in my front lawn. Germinated at 12 days, grew to about an inch and has been stuck there for about 10 days.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

This is my two pots from last fall overseeing. One is barenbrug rtf and second barenbrug baron kbg they still under 3"


----------



## Muddysneakers77 (Nov 3, 2018)

Congratz. I wish I lived in a region that was favorable to growing KBG. I want the ability of my grass to self repair bald spots!!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

The pots or cups drop in temperature obviously quicker than seed in the ground, I have sown KBG in 7 days before in my lawn.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Mine was up in 7 days last fall and i started seeding August 12.


----------



## trick (Oct 23, 2018)

These were planted on April 14th, the last day or so they started moving again.


----------



## trick (Oct 23, 2018)

Top growth is slow, looks like it's all going to the roots


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Houston we have germination. Day 10, row 4, Mazama, Bewitched, Grand slam PRG with Milorganite. I'm guessing it's the PRG showing it's face first.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Mazama is the first KBG to emerge



Followed by Bewitched


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

WOW! WHAT a GREAT idea! I like seeing the roots. Following...


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

What did you use for soil?


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

BXMurphy said:


> What did you use for soil?


A tree and shrub soil from Lowes


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Wolverine said:


> BXMurphy said:
> 
> 
> > What did you use for soil?
> ...


Thanks... Mazama is on short list for my fall Reno. Go Team Mazama! 

Also reading on SR 2000, Preakness, and long shot Midnight...


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

BXMurphy said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > BXMurphy said:
> ...


Same here with the Mazama. Also trying to decide on monostand or a three way KBG mix so this will definitely be good to see.

Can I ask where you sourced the Mazama and price?


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Timbo3985 said:


> Same here with the Mazama. Also trying to decide on monostand or a three way KBG mix so this will definitely be good to see.


I am going mono as the reno effort is the same either way but... the effect should be nicer. Also "Level III" of Cool Season Lawn Guide lists it as a criteria. 

Mainly, though, I really want to nail down grass identification. A monostand will give me half a shot.

The OP can give you source. I am curious, too.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

I did something similar for my bluemuda experiment. I planted one half KBG, one half Bermuda and mixed in the middle so I can tell what was what and how it should look growing together. Here are some of the update pics


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

cd ford and sons had the lowest price on mazama last year that i know of.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Is shorter stuff the KBG?


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

No, The kbg is the tall whispy looking grass. On the top pic i had it upside down but the bermuda is on bottom for the other 2 pics


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks!

See what I mean?...

Completely clueless when it comes to grass ID...

All my lawn... come fall... GONE!

I want a half a shot at knowing good from bad

B


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

78 here today and an explosion of green. Mazama in row 1 is ahead of the other two KBG cultivars. I will also be doing an experiment with RGS on a couple of rows.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> cd ford and sons had the lowest price on mazama last year that i know of.


Yes. I paid 4 per pound for my Mazama. Blue Tag.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Timbo3985 said:


> BXMurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine said:
> ...


CD Ford. 4 dollars per pound. Blue Tag. I have yet to see gold tag Mazama.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

BXMurphy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> See what I mean?...
> 
> ...


I wouldnt have been able to tell you 6 months ago what kbg looks like or how its different from tall fescue. I had to mark down what was what because i didnt think id remember, but it comes with experience


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Darrell_KC said:


> I wouldnt have been able to tell you 6 months ago what kbg looks like or how its different from tall fescue. I had to mark down what was what because i didnt think id remember, but it comes with experience


Good to know! Journals help a lot.

Looking forward to breaking things and learning from experience! 

Thank you for sharing your experience!

Murph


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

@Wolverine

What soil did you choose to use?

I bought some miracle gro potting soil for flowers because it had the "water saver" stuff. Which I assumed to be soil moist crystals.

Wondering if this was the right move though, maybe adding some perlite in for the roots to spread easier may help. The pictures posted looks like there is perlite in it.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Thick n Dense said:


> @Wolverine
> 
> What soil did you choose to use?
> 
> ...


It was a tree and shrub soil with some perlite in it. Update photo:


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

Are you still doing the test pots? How do they look?


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

KoopHawk said:


> Are you still doing the test pots? How do they look?


They need to go in the ground badly and will soon as my Renovation is well under way. Roots are blowing out the bottom of the biodegradable pots.


----------



## JeffCar26 (Jun 19, 2019)

Wow those are impressive.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Wolverine said:


> KoopHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Are you still doing the test pots? How do they look?
> ...


" blowing out the bottom of the pots" that's fantastic!!


----------



## trick (Oct 23, 2018)

2nd round of my kbg mix is a little thinner due to the heat, strange the taller grass has a purple base. It this kbg?


----------

